# Is this big enough?



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Posted here instead of boating because I my question has a lot to do with the Hampton Roads area.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/1293835286.html

I am looking to move up from kayaking to a boat. This is mostly because my son is getting too big to fish in my yak but is too small for his own.

This would be my first boat so I don't want to spend too much or get something too big until I know what I am doing and to make sure fishing is something that is going to stick with the kid.

I would mostly fish Lynnhaven and the HRBT but wanted to know if a boat like this would be safe to take out to the 1st island of the cbbt on a nice day.
That would not be often but I don't want a boat that would limit me to inside Lynnhaven/Rudee

If not this then any other suggestions?


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

first thing that I noticed is that it has real shallow sides and will make it easy for a wave to splash over. if you're thinking more of the bay, look for a deeper hull IMO, but everyone will have their own opinion.

my family has always been a Parker family but thats just us. but my dad and i ran that thing all over the bay and wouldn't think twice unless it was real bad. also particular to yamaha engines...but like i said, everyone likes their own things


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Agree about the low freeboard. Definitely don't want the little one to take a spill overboard. 

Parker's are my favorite as well, and shooting for a 2520 pilot house at some point in the near future.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

That boat is perfecyt for the inlets and around the HRBT and on a good day out to the CBBT. Find some buddies and buddy up if you are not confidient to go by yourself.


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

I have owned a 17 ft v hull skiff with a 4o hp. so that boat could go same places as i do,hampton roads tunnel ocean front,sandbridge as well as bay bridge 3rd island on a calm day,I can take 2 foot waves no problem and 3 ft just take your time,and all boat made out of fiberglass with no wood can be filled with water and still float dont need a high dollar parker to go fishing,as my boat is a maycraft and have never had any problems,but thats me and im on my boat every weekend year round,any questions feel free to ask,I'd buy that up fast since small boats go fast.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

I am considering this. 95% of my fishing would be inside protected water.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I wouldn't mess with it, but that's just one man's opinion.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

you going to be selling your sons kayak? Myg/f has been bugging me to find one for her so she doesn't get left in the apt. when I go fishing on my yak


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Good enough*

That boat is good enough to fish anywhere you want to .You just have to pick your days.I had a 16' with a 70 yamaha and you could find me 8 to 10 miles off shore pulling spoons on planers.Like I said you have to pick your days, and a membership to boat US or Tow Boat would help also.Go ahead and buy it , if you dont I might!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I've never owned a boat, so personal experience isn't where I'm coming from. I have always loved the McKee Craft boats. The one you are looking at is identical to the Boston Whaler Montauk. The despription in the ad says a lot about that. McKee Craft is an awesome boat, and if the motor runs well, this is a steal!!! I googled mckee craft+craigslist recently and that same boat popped up. Believe me, if I wasn't broke with two college freshmen, I'd buy it myself for the exact same reasons you are looking at it. And no, I don't know the seller! I just think it is an awesome boat at an awesome price!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

McKee's are unsinkable like the Whaler's are as well, but that low freeboard and a young kid is a recipe for disaster IMHO.

As for Maycraft being a good boat, well...I was told Old Man May worked for Parker for years before starting his own getup, but don't know if that's true. There is another rumor he worked for C-Hawk as well. I dig the Maycraft's as much as the Parker's, but I'd still take the Parker.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree totally with what everyone has been saying...you can have a 30' Parker and be a bad Skipper and be in the same spot as a 17' McKee and someone who's not a fool.

like everyone has said, pick your days and that boat will be fine. will be perfect for the back ways too for the days you can't get out into the open. just get to know your boat, its abilities, and yours before runnin the deeps :fishing: don't need to hear any more loss stories...and don't gotta tell ya but gonna anyways... PFD PFD PFD!!!


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

just pick your days and you will be fine. i have a 14' 1965 herters that was my great granddads and i have been to the 3rd and 4th islands on the right days with no problem at all even takes rough water pretty good as long as you take your time and use a little common sense


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Let me know if you decide against this one. I just might be able to convince the Mrs.!!! Showed her pics and she didn't laugh me out of the room. That's a good sign.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

That will do but I'd hold out for an 18ft+ with deep V. You'll get a much better ride and be more confident in choppy seas. That would be nice for the inlets and HRBT but I run an 18ft from Poquoson to Fishermans island and from rudee to Duck. I have confidence in it and pick my days but I would want to run those places in the Mkee. I'd keep looking, with summer coming to a close and people needing money theres no telling what will pop up. Good luck.

Ben


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

How old is the motor and how many hours does it have on it. . . 

The boat should do OK but I would be worried about falling out because of the low sides, especially a 10 year old. . .


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the + and - on this boat. I have looked at a few others locally and decided to take the trip out to Smithfield tonight to check it out. If it looks okay and we can agree on a price I will pick it up.

I have witnessed the mayhem at the boat ramps and I don't want to be that new guy with the big boat. I'm going to stick with small for a year and if it something that the family enjoys I will invest some coin in bigger, newer, faster.

I start the CG boating safety class on Monday.


I am on vacation until the 31st so I don't want to wait too long for the better deal. Is Back Bay a better place to take a boat out for the first time?


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

That is fine if you get it consider going to a top shop or SS marine and get them to make you some SS railing that mount on the gunnels. 8" to 12" high should give you plenty of grab rail to keep little ones (as well as you) from going over. 

I buddy of mine did that with his 18 foot Wahoo which is a similar Boston Whaler knock off boat. They worked great for him.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

man if you buy that make sure that motor is very dependable. I wouldn't take my kids out in it unless it was all sheltered water like you said. Other than that i'd buy it to learn and teach myself what to do and what not to do!! While wearing a life jacket that is!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

becoyote said:


> Is Back Bay a better place to take a boat out for the first time?


Hey Brian, 
I'd say so if there's any chop on the bay. Remember, those red & green buoys when you take a left out of Crab Creek (heading towards the bridge) are askew due to a storm a while back. Stick to the left side as much as possible with out running over peoples lines. You *WILL* bottom out if you follow the buoys. Check the sign of the front door of where you pay to launch at Crab Creek for more info. 

Skunk


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Let us know*



becoyote said:


> Thanks guys for all the + and - on this boat. I have looked at a few others locally and decided to take the trip out to Smithfield tonight to check it out. If it looks okay and we can agree on a price I will pick it up.
> 
> I have witnessed the mayhem at the boat ramps and I don't want to be that new guy with the big boat. I'm going to stick with small for a year and if it something that the family enjoys I will invest some coin in bigger, newer, faster.
> 
> ...


let us know how things turn outand have fun


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

That make is similar to the Boston Whaler. There is a Whaler owner website with information on similar boats like Mcgee Craft. You will get some good information on handling characteristics. You will also be able to determine if there is enough power on the back end. I've been out in a 17ft BW in some pretty nasty weather. Wet, but safe. Not an offshore boat, and very hard ride in chop, but in good condition they are a great boat for what you are looking for and the shallow draft would be good in the inlets.


----------

